# I really need to see Space Dandy.



## Authur (Feb 20, 2014)

Problem is, I dunno exactly where to download the english dub.  I don't have digital cable, I don't have any way to see it other than Toonami on whatever site they happen to own part of, and I doubt they put up past episodes, anyway.  So I hate to bother the forum about something like this, but can I get some answers on where to go for this?  And I mean for past episodes and the current episode of the english dub.  Kinda don't care about the Japanese one since I can trust they took care in hiring the right voice actors for the job.

I mean, this is kind of a big fucking production and everything.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Feb 20, 2014)

perhaps going on line and purchasing it from the company will be a good idea?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 21, 2014)

Why not watch cobra, OP?

It's the same damn show a different cast.


----------



## Gogoat Rowboat (Feb 23, 2014)

I have cable in my dorm, so I can usually watch it, but when I miss an episode I have the same problem.
All I can find to watch for free is the Japanese subbed version, and I only have a problem with this because I feel that the voice acting is actually better in the English dub.
The characters don't seem as enthusiastic about anything in Japanese, and QT isn't even autotuned in the Japanese version!  That's the charm of his voice!


----------



## TangledFawn (Feb 23, 2014)

I was considering about watching the sub first, but going by what Gogoat said, I just might watch the English dub instead.


----------



## Gogoat Rowboat (Feb 23, 2014)

TangledFawn said:


> I was considering about watching the sub first, but going by what Gogoat said, I just might watch the English dub instead.


Either way, it won't ruin the show for you in my opinion, but you'll definitely see what I mean about the dub being better.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Feb 24, 2014)

Authur said:


> Problem is, I dunno exactly where to download the english dub.  I don't have digital cable, I don't have any way to see it other than Toonami on whatever site they happen to own part of, and I doubt they put up past episodes, anyway.  So I hate to bother the forum about something like this, but can I get some answers on where to go for this?  And I mean for past episodes and the current episode of the english dub.  Kinda don't care about the Japanese one since I can trust they took care in hiring the right voice actors for the job.
> 
> I mean, this is kind of a big fucking production and everything.



I sent ya a message with important info.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 24, 2014)

Try crunchyroll.com


----------

